# Karate Poodle



## MisterMike (Jun 17, 2004)

Just got this in the mail...thought I'd share...

Harold's new job had him working late hours.  He thought to 
himself, "I should really get my wife a watch dog."  So, he went to 
the pet store and asked for a doberman.

The sales clerk responded, "If it's a guard dog that you want, I have 
a dog just for you!"

The man salesman walked to the back of the store to get a dog and 
returned with a little poodle.

Harold exclaimed, "This small thing, a watch dog?  You're kidding, 
right?"

The sales clerk answered, "No, this dog is special; he knows karate."

"Karate! I don't believe it," said Harold.

The salesman put the dog down and said, "Karate the sign!"  He then 
pointed to a sign advertising dog food.  The dog ran up and ripped 
the sign to shreds.  Harold was astounded.

Then the salesman said, "Karate the chair!"  He then pointed to a 
chair in the corner.  The dog ran up and ripped the chair to shreds. 
By now Harold was thoroughly convinced that this was the dog he 
wanted. "I'll take him!" he declared.

When he arrived home he surprised his wife.  She exclaimed, "This 
little thing, a watch dog?  Now way!"

Harold replied ernestly, "But this dog knows karate!"

"Karate?" she yelled. "Karate my ***!"


----------



## Spud (Jun 17, 2004)

I like it. Not sure why, but I do like that one.   I'll be walking through the house snickering _karate my *** _ 

artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

I like that one too.  I don't think I have a Karate or a Taekwondo poodle either, even though I've practiced a lot of form around her little bod.  What I have is a floor ornament...blends into the carpeting. But if say the magic word softly...WALK...she suddenly wakes up and is ready to go!  TW


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 10, 2008)

I love that joke! I don't have a karate dog, but if you break into our house, my border collie/german shepherd cross will lick you to death!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

That's _my dog_ now, since the lady didn't want it anymore. :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 10, 2008)

MisterMike said:


> Just got this in the mail...thought I'd share...
> 
> Harold's new job had him working late hours.  He thought to
> himself, "I should really get my wife a watch dog."  So, he went to
> ...



Lisa! He's making fun of Chew!


----------

